# New to 1911's



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

I am new here but have been posting the past few days.My name is Aaron. I am from Ohio. Was in the Marine Corps 0311 infantry with 3 pumps to the box. I am now a part time cop. I came to this site to learn more about 1911's and more shooting tactics. Always have to learn more to stay ahead of the enemy. 

I am looking forward to Camp Perry this year s it will be my first time going. I am also looking to buy a nice Springfield champion loaded operator


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You are looking for a good weapon. Springfield makes a great 1911:smt023


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome Aaron I'm a newb to the 1911 as well. This site is amazing!! You'll get your answers soon


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Are you sold on the Operator or would any other Springer be good for you? It might be easier to get another modem then made a few mods to get it to suit your needs. One great thing about 1911's is there are so many ways to make one unique to you. Springfield have several great 1911's any way you you will get a good weapon for sure. They are my favorite 1911 maker. Many try to get me to go Kimber but I just never get the lovin' feelin' when ever I pick one up. I got two and want a couple more.

I'm a big fan of Para Ordinance also. The models with the ramped barrels feed so well. Have a couple of those also.

Anyway, whatever you end up with make sure to post some pics of your new pal.:smt023


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Para, Springfield, Colt, Smith & Wesson, Dan Wesson are all good pistols just to name a few. Good luck on your search. The 1911 is pretty easy to work on if you are handy as far as add ons are concerned.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

That's the truth there. They are surprisingly easy to work on. THere are many good 1911 makers out there. I'm not a fan of Llama or Star all that much and they are a little harder to find parts for being they are not really built to spec so many parts wont fit them right. Other than that it's pretty hard to go wrong.


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

Been thinking if getting a springfield gi and doing the fallowing, 
comp barrel, novak sight, skeleton hammer and sending it to get fine tuned that would basically make it "loaded" correct? what do you guys think. I would liek to try to make it as close to the champion operator as possible as it would probably be cheaper to do than just buying one plus i would have spare parts


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Sounds like you want a custom loaded? I think I'd go with a mil-spec over a GI to start off but that's just me.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Sight cuts are diffrent on a GI than on an upgraded model. I'd start with something that is a tad bit closer to your ideal pistol. It's a good idea but you need to look very carefully at the gun you buy and make sure it isn't going to end up costing you more in gunsmith fees than just getting the pistol you really want . I'm getting pumped up with you just thinking about a new project gun! Take enough time to really study it out before you jump and good luck to ya.:smt023


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

I would like a custom loaded but i want it the same size and all as the champion operator. See if i cant get the champion operator I figure it would cost about the same if i get the gi or mil-spec. But as I am new to this i am not sure really where to start. Basically for what I want to do if I cant finsd a champion operator, what gun should be my base??


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd steer away from the GI just because the sights are really hard to work with. Other than that you can look at any government model or 5" size and you will be in the ballpark. 

If you're looking at other brands Llama is not a good way to go mainly because standard 1911 parts don't fit them. Star is the same. But Colt, Springfield, Para Ordinance, Kimber, Smith & Wesson, Dan Wesson, STI, all make really good 1911's. 

A Springfield champion loaded operator has a rail if I remember right. Is a 1911 with a rail what you are looking for?


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

The light rail is a "bonus" IMO if i have one cool, if not o'well


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It just gives you a lot more to look at without one was why I asked.


----------

